# Winterization ... Again



## caseyclan (Mar 14, 2007)

Greetings,
Ok, I know that this topic has been revisted a thousand times, but I need help. After one last camping fling during Thanksgiving weekend (and temps in the 20's at night), I have decided to winterize for the season. Instead of blowing out the water lines, I want to add antifreeze. I have never done this with other campers, but this is my first 5th wheel, and the dealer did not give it away, so I want to protect my investment. I will buy the winterization kit today, but one question: I have an accumulator (spelling?) tank near my waterpump (installed by the dealer) and I am wondering where do I hook up the kit - before the tank or after it (closer to the waterpump)? Suggestions/recommnedations are welcomed!!

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

caseyclan said:


> Greetings,
> Ok, I know that this topic has been revisted a thousand times, but I need help. After one last camping fling during Thanksgiving weekend (and temps in the 20's at night), I have decided to winterize for the season. Instead of blowing out the water lines, I want to add antifreeze. I have never done this with other campers, but this is my first 5th wheel, and the dealer did not give it away, so I want to protect my investment. I will buy the winterization kit today, but one question: I have an accumulator (spelling?) tank near my waterpump (installed by the dealer) and I am wondering where do I hook up the kit - before the tank or after it (closer to the waterpump)? Suggestions/recommnedations are welcomed!!
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


 You'll never have to apologize for asking a question here! I do not have an accumulator tank, so I can't give accurate info. But I am sure you'll get your answer quickly.

I am guessing, bleed off the accumulator, install after the tank and prior to the water heater bypass valve.

Good luck!

Eric


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I don't have and accumulator tank either, but I would expect there is a way to bypass the tank and pump directy to the lines. I don't think you want to fill a 5 gallon accumulator tank first.


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Hello









The kit needs to go before the pump so it will draft antifreeze out of the 1 gallon jugs when the pump is turned on. The accumulator tank softens pressure fluctuations from the pulsating water pump. It actually only holds a very little fluid, it has a bladder bag full of air inside it. The water pump pushes against the air bag thus taking out the pulsating action from the pump at the tap.

Hope that helps!
Tony


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Colorado Outbacker said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Knowing this....it all make sense now.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Of course if you can bypass your accumulator tank, you could remove any water from it and then get on without wasting the antifreeze on the tank. I plumbed my tank in with a shutoff. Prior to winterizing, I shutoff the tank, drained the tank and lines, and then winterized the rest of the system. It's less to winterize and less to flush in the spring. If you do put antifreeze in the tank, flush it thoroughly in the spring by pressurizing it and then releiving all of the pressure.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I don't have and accumulator tank either, but I would expect there is a way to bypass the tank and pump directy to the lines. I don't think you want to fill a 5 gallon accumulator tank first.


I agree !!







looks like you got your answer. Good Luck!


----------

